
Show HN: Information Schema and Collaboration and Analysis = Orgzit - katrik14
https://www.orgzit.com/app/#signup
======
katrik14
Can all your task management tools and apps be unified into a single platform
with self-customizable fields and What-you-need-you-create basis?

Would be great if could gather some users to play around with the web app and
try to use it for all task management purposes (project management, asset
management, CRM, Recruitment, and individual use-cases)

Let me know what do you think of it.

